# wettangeln für kids



## karpfen-freak (22. Februar 2008)

hi
mein 14 jähriger sohn will mal bei einen wettkampfangeln mitmachen. kann er schon bei den erwachsenen oder (wenn es sowas gibt)muss er noch bei den kids mitmachen???
wann steht denn so ein cup demnächst an
(bitte im raum 48,49)
also von recke nicht weiter entfernt wie 50km


----------



## karpfen-freak (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: wettangeln für kids*

ach ja wenns geht ohne casting (er hasst das wie die pest) er will sowie so nur stippen


----------



## AalNils (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: wettangeln für kids*

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich es als Fischereiaufseher vielleicht ein wenig Verbissen sehe.

Und ich weiß auch, dass dieser Thread, sofern nicht frueh genug geschlossen wird zum großen Diskussionsthread ausartet.

Aber schon fuer diese Frage sollte man Dich eigentlich steinigen, wenn du tatsaechlich Besitzer eines gueltigen Fischereischeins bist, solltest du Dir im Klaren darueber sein, dass es ein "Wettkampfangeln" aus etlichen Gruenden nicht mehr gibt. 

Mittlerweile heißt es "Hegefischen" und wird auch nur noch von den Wenigsten praktiziert. Ich kann die Leute nicht verstehen, die Kiloweise <Friedfischnamen hier rein> abfischen, der dann in der Tonne landet - fuer einen Pokal (o.ae.).

Erst denken - dann denken, dann nochmal denken - und dann einen Thread erstellen.

Mehr sage ich dazu nicht.

MfG


----------



## karpfen-freak (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: wettangeln für kids*



AalNils schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob ich es als Fischereiaufseher vielleicht ein wenig Verbissen sehe.
> 
> Und ich weiß auch, dass dieser Thread, sofern nicht frueh genug geschlossen wird zum großen Diskussionsthread ausartet.
> 
> ...


ich weiß aber unser verein macht im jahr noch so um die 8 wettangeln!!!
falls das wettangeln ist??? auf jeden fall kann man da gutscheine gewinnen:m


----------



## karpfen-freak (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: wettangeln für kids*

was machen die teams von mosella die veranstalten doch immer so ein wettangeln


----------



## AalNils (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: wettangeln für kids*

Uebrigens, sehr seltsam.

Dein "Sohn" scheint genau den gleichen Account zu benutzen, wie du es tust. 
Ich dachte Angler luegen nur bei den Groessen der jeweiligen Fische. Das man mittlerweile sein Alter faked, naja.

(Einfach mal alte Beitraege von deinem Namen durchgelesen, sollte der Rest hier vielleicht auch mal machen )

MfG


----------



## Karpfenbeschwörer (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: wettangeln für kids*

also die vereine hier in der gegenad machn au wettangeln.. also nich direkt.. meiner z.B. macht immer hegefischen.. es gibt en bleipokal... das is aber au echtes hhegefischen weil an dem gewässer wo dir das machen brutalste bleien (auch brassen genannt) - pest ist... du fängst dort massen an bleien  
das letzte hab ich sogar gewonnen ^^​


----------



## Chrisi04 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: wettangeln für kids*

Also Wettangeln ist verboten und die sind da auch nicht gerade zimperlich mit der Verfolgung.

Wenn Ihr schon schreibt, dass Ihr sowas machen möchtet.

Dann unterlasst bitte solche Kommentare wie 

"...also die vereine hier in der gegenad machn au wettangeln..."

Auch wenn es Hegefischen sind, gibt es spätestens bei der Vergabe von irgendetwas probleme (Zudem Platzierungen darf es bei sowas nicht geben).


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: wettangeln für kids*

Also bei uns gab es vor ein paar Jahren noch ein Hegefischen auf Sonnenbarsche,das
hatte zwei gute Seiten.Zum ersten wurden die S-Barsche dezimiert,zum zweiten
hatten die Kids Spaß daran sich zu messen.Es wurde dabei auch ausgezählt,nur
keine Preise vergeben,diese Sachpreise wurden dann ausgelost.Sinnvolle Verwendung,war ein Kleintierzüchterverein,der sie wohl an Hühner und Enten verfüttert hat.

Taxidermist


----------



## AalNils (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: wettangeln für kids*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Also bei uns gab es vor ein paar Jahren noch ein Hegefischen auf Sonnenbarsche,das
> hatte zwei gute Seiten.Zum ersten wurden die S-Barsche dezimiert,zum zweiten
> hatten die Kids Spaß daran sich zu messen.Es wurde dabei auch ausgezählt,nur
> keine Preise vergeben,diese Sachpreise wurden dann ausgelost.Sinnvolle Verwendung,war ein Kleintierzüchterverein,der sie wohl an Hühner und Enten verfüttert hat.
> ...



Das ist auch sinnvolles Hegefischen, welches sich auch wirklich den Titel der "Hege" verdient.

Ich weiß nicht warum, aber wenn ich solche Threads wie den hier Lese habe ich das Beduerfnis Mal wieder mit meinem Hund rauszugehen, zufaelligerweise an den Verbandsgewaessern, und mal #h zu sagen, natuerlich nur Proforma und mit keinerlei Absicht der Kontrolle des/derjenigen. |bigeyes


Naja, zum Threadersteller - er hat Niemals einen Sohn, habe unter starkem Gelaechter meiner (teils auch angelnden) Kollegen seine Postings vorgelesen - man siehe seinen Ersten Beitrag: "Wie mache ich ein eigenes Thema?" - Danach, innerhalb von 24 Stunden, 15 Themen zu ein und dem gleichen Thema..  #q

Wie auch immer - Hegefischen ja, Wettkampfangeln nein.

Ich denke, ich bin mit dieser Meinung nicht alleine.

MfG


----------



## Chrisi04 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: wettangeln für kids*

@AalNils
Kann ich nur sagen: 	|good:


----------



## Breamhunter (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: wettangeln für kids*



karpfen-freak schrieb:


> was machen die teams von mosella die veranstalten doch immer so ein wettangeln



Aber unter dem Deckmantel eines Hegefischen|supergri

Wer`s braucht #d


----------



## karpfen-freak (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: wettangeln für kids*



AalNils schrieb:


> Das ist auch sinnvolles Hegefischen, welches sich auch wirklich den Titel der "Hege" verdient.
> 
> Ich weiß nicht warum, aber wenn ich solche Threads wie den hier Lese habe ich das Beduerfnis Mal wieder mit meinem Hund rauszugehen, zufaelligerweise an den Verbandsgewaessern, und mal #h zu sagen, natuerlich nur Proforma und mit keinerlei Absicht der Kontrolle des/derjenigen. |bigeyes
> 
> ...


wenn ich keinen sohn hätte warum sollte ich diesen theard dann aufmachen?????#d#q:v


----------



## AalNils (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: wettangeln für kids*



karpfen-freak schrieb:


> wenn ich keinen sohn hätte warum sollte ich diesen theard dann aufmachen?????#d#q:v


 
Warum? Weil du Dich schon in deinen letzten 347846432876432876 Beitraegen so als (nervtoetendes) Kind geoutet hast, dass du's irgendwie wieder "Gutmachen" willst und Dich einfach mal als ein wenig aelter darstellst.

Jeder kann sich selbst ein Bild drueber machen, ich denke nur, dass ich der Einzige bin, der's sagt 

MfG


----------



## Karpfenbeschwörer (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: wettangeln für kids*

fischpaule dann musst du aber auch erstmal lesen lernen... meine texte sind nur etwas für spezis... ^^


----------



## Gardenfly (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: wettangeln für kids*

Das Wort Wettkampf würde ich ganz schnell streichen,jeder der die Hexenjagt damals vom Monitor noch kennt,weiss was ich meine.
Gibt es eigentlich den Propagandafilm irgenwo zum ansehen ?

P. S. die Kids haben ihre eigenen Hegefischen,selten das dort offen gefischt wird.


----------



## gründler (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: wettangeln für kids*

Manche hier sollten sich mal an Kopf packen!
Wenn ich eins mag dann diese Sch...Doppelmoral.
Andere Länder und ihre Stipp Profis loben und hier an anderer Stelle rumheulen.Kann nicht jeder selber entscheiden was er macht ohne das irgend jemand völlig Sinnlose Kommentare ab gibt.Und wenn ich keine Ahnung habe was sogennante Hegefischen Wettkämpfe betrifft dann halte ich mein M...!

Ps:Googel hilft manchmal!
Und wir haben ja auch kein Deutsches Nationalteam neiiiin wer denkt sowas das ist doch in Deutschland verboten!
Erst schlau machen und dann reden!


----------



## m-spec (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: wettangeln für kids*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich den Propagandafilm irgenwo zum ansehen ?



DAS täte mich auch mal brennend interessieren. Ist aber wohl leider zu lange her.

Petri

m-spec


----------



## magic feeder (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: wettangeln für kids*

also, als ich noch jugendlicher im verein war gab es bei uns keine unterscheidung....da haben jugendliche, kinder und erwachsene am selben wettkampf teilgenommen....angler ist angler.......besonders schön ist es wenn die jüngeren vor den erwachsenen den wettkampf gewinnen..........................


----------



## Meeresfreak (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: wettangeln für kids*

habt ihr alle´einen Schaden oder so last sie mach was sie wollen


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: wettangeln für kids*

wettangeln oder hegefischen oder nennt es wie ihr wollt hat für mich immer den beigeschmack, dass es darum geht, wer die meisten tiere tötet, nur um vor anderen damit anzugeben oder so´nen doofen blechpokal zu gewinnen, der gold angemalt wurde. #c

genau dasselbe ist es auch, wenn ein angelverein gemeinsames forellenangeln veranstaltet. was gibt es hinterher außer gemeinsamen grillen? siegerehrung und preise ür die erfolgreichsten #q


----------



## Zander93 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: wettangeln für kids*

Also wenns richriges Hegefischen ist finde ich es gut , nur wenn es sinnloses fische abknüppeln ist ists fürn ....!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Gardenfly (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: wettangeln für kids*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> wettangeln oder hegefischen oder nennt es wie ihr wollt hat für mich immer den beigeschmack, dass es darum geht, wer die meisten tiere tötet, nur um vor anderen damit anzugeben oder so´nen doofen blechpokal zu gewinnen, der gold angemalt wurde. #c
> n #q



Leider schon lange nicht mehr,sondern es geht um Sachpreise die man verscherbeln kann. Fällt immer auf wenn Montags diverse Kleinanzeigen voll sind von Marke xy und am Wochenende hatte genau diese Firma ein Wettkampf ausgerichtet . 
Bitte nicht mit echten Hegefischen verwechseln,dort ist die Hege im Vordergrund (ich bekomme meine Besatzrotaugen von solchen Angeln)


----------

